# Wagnus Cables Thread



## rudi0504

Hi Head Fi Friends 

Wagnus is not Only excelent on their Amps , They have Wide range of cable For Interconnect , iems cable and many more 

I have since Last year One Wagnis IC Sputnik , SQ is excellent and price performance are very Good 

Please read more Info below :

https://twitter.com/HaRuWagnus

http://wagnus.exblog.jp/

http://wagnus.exblog.jp/i34/


----------



## AnakChan

Hi Rudi, I can't tell if you have just copied/pasted the google translation from Wagnus' site or if you have/own these cables and giving your impressions. Care to provide more info on that please? Thank you.


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Hi Rudi, I can't tell if you have just copied/pasted the google translation from Wagnus' site or if you have/own these cables and giving your impressions. Care to provide more info on that please? Thank you.




Hi Sean

Thank you For Your input 
So Far i have IC Sputnik

Sound Quality :
High : very Good In detail , very Good clarity 
Mid : sweet and natural sounding mid 
Bass : very Good impact , clean With rich on bass detail 
Separation : very Good music separation 
Soundstage : Wide and has very Good Depth 

IMO


----------



## zachchen1996

Any impressions on the Luna IEM Cable & Baby Sheep Mini-Mini Cable?


----------



## Mimouille

Can we contact the guy in English?


----------



## zachchen1996

mimouille said:


> Can we contact the guy in English?




Yup.


----------



## Mimouille

zachchen1996 said:


> Yup.


So did you try his cables on your iems Zach?


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> So did you try his cables on your iems Zach?




I have send to you his email address Michael
Haruyuki San can speak english very well


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Any impressions on the Luna IEM Cable & Baby Sheep Mini-Mini Cable?




Please ask Anakchan 
He has Luna 
I Hope My Friend can help Me to buy from Japan , he Will Fly to japan 21 to 25 October 2014


----------



## zachchen1996

mimouille said:


> So did you try his cables on your iems Zach?


 
  
 No hahaha, but I do love the Wagnus Alpha Valvola & Pad Evoluzione!
  
 Are you planning on getting Wagnus cables?


----------



## Mimouille

zachchen1996 said:


> No hahaha, but I do love the Wagnus Alpha Valvola & Pad Evoluzione!
> 
> Are you planning on getting Wagnus cables?


Veeeeeery tempted. His pitch is so sexy...feels like buying snake oil but but you only live once.


----------



## zachchen1996

mimouille said:


> Veeeeeery tempted. His pitch is so sexy...feels like buying snake oil but but you only live once.


 
  
 LOL
 Not sure about wagnus cables, but wagnus' other products are definitely _not_ snake oil.


----------



## AnakChan

zachchen1996 said:


> LOL
> Not sure about wagnus cables, but wagnus' other products are definitely _not_ snake oil.


 
  
 Correct & Wagnus cables definitely isn't snake oil and Haru-san defintiely doesn't deserve such speculative slander. In fact one thing I really like about his philosophy is that his products have shed light that copper can really go a long way without going the silver/gold route.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Mimouille

Let me dispel any doubt here...I am sure he does great work, and I am in contact to get some cables. I was kidding.

I am still not sure cables change anything but I am still trying.


----------



## AnakChan

I understand however we're not a closed community here & have lots of readers who may not be familiar with our personalities & take what we say literally.

Anyway, moving on, about not being sure if cables make a difference, jumping to the opposite end of the spectrum over stock cable, haven't you tried the Uber cable to hear if it makes a difference?


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> I understand however we're not a closed community here & have lots of readers who may not be familiar with our personalities & take what we say literally.
> 
> Anyway, moving on, about not being sure if cables make a difference, jumping to the opposite end of the spectrum over stock cable, haven't you tried the Uber cable to hear if it makes a difference?


Nope I have not, as I do not want be tempted to buy it. I am quite tempted on the Sieve Sheep, but 100k Yen is steep.


----------



## AnakChan

mimouille said:


> Nope I have not, as I do not want be tempted to buy it. I am quite tempted on the Sieve Sheep, but 100k Yen is steep.


I have to say I was tempted with the SS to compare with the Uber but yes it's expensive!!


----------



## zachchen1996

mimouille said:


> Nope I have not, as I do not want be tempted to buy it. I am quite tempted on the Sieve Sheep, but 100k Yen is steep.


 
  
 Wait, the Sieve Sheep costs $925 USD? Is that for a mini-mini or a IEM cable?


----------



## AnakChan

zachchen1996 said:


> Wait, the Sieve Sheep costs $925 USD? Is that for a mini-mini or a IEM cable?


IEM cable.


----------



## zachchen1996

anakchan said:


> IEM cable.


 
  
 Ohh ok, I thought the bootsy cable was the flagship IEM cable though?


----------



## AnakChan

zachchen1996 said:


> Ohh ok, I thought the bootsy cable was the flagship IEM cable though?


Bootsy's is the flagship IEM cable cos no one has made the ¥100K SS cable. It is offered but AFAIK no one has actually made one (customer anyway).


----------



## Mimouille

Now if I am first that changes everything I need to get it


----------



## zachchen1996

mimouille said:


> Now if I am first that changes everything I need to get it


 
  
 Not if I get it first!


----------



## AnakChan

zachchen1996 said:


> Not if I get it first!


 
  
 How did U guys hear about the Y100K cable BTW? Now I'm cracking my head if I mentioned it on the thread. Not that it was a secret or anything.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> How did U guys hear about the Y100K cable BTW? Now I'm cracking my head if I mentioned it on the thread. Not that it was a secret or anything.


I wrote to Haru.


----------



## AnakChan

mimouille said:


> I wrote to Haru.


I'll meet Haru in the next 5 mins .


----------



## zachchen1996

anakchan said:


> I'll meet Haru in the next 5 mins .


 
  
 Take pics!


----------



## AnakChan

Did I say the SS hasn't been made yet?? I lied!!



Sorry for the bad photo, it was off my iPhone. Will upload better ones later.


----------



## zachchen1996

anakchan said:


> Did I say the SS hasn't been made yet?? I lied!!
> 
> Sorry for the bad photo, it was off my iPhone. Will upload better ones later.


 
  
 Ohhh pretty! Can't wait for your impressions / comparisons.


----------



## AnakChan

zachchen1996 said:


> Ohhh pretty! Can't wait for your impressions / comparisons.


 
  
 I liked what I heard but I can't really say much more than that as it was a quick listen in an uncontrolled environment. But I do have more pix as promised.
  

  
 The left is the SS cable which is supposedly going to be launched in Dec. Whilst the right cable is Diamond Dust which will be launched tomorrow. Both are terminated with VentureCraft 2.5mm TRRS. Above are Noble IEMs.


----------



## Mimouille

Diamond dust is supposedly brighter and more spacious vs SS which is warmer and powerful and magical. Does that ring a bell?


----------



## AnakChan

mimouille said:


> Diamond dust is supposedly brighter and more spacious vs SS which is warmer and powerful and magical. Does that ring a bell?


 
  
 Nope. I stopped watching Disney for many years now.


----------



## nevin

Very tempted. Especially this vs DHC.


----------



## efftee

On the MH335DW, the Wagnus Proton was (to my ears) a huge improvement over the 001. Granted the Proton was balanced out but It almost made the 001 sound mediocre, muffled even. I was frankly more impressed with the difference the Proton made over the 001 on the MH335 than the Uber over the Silver-Gold on the Ref 1, if that made any sense.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Bootsy1,

How do you find the SIeve Sheep compared to Luna, Proton, your Bootsy1 Progress and other cables in your inventory?

This is not about which one is better, but more sound impressions/ descriptions.

Just wondering how a vintage cable could match with modern technology such as PCOCC processed cables or the silver + gold like Uber. Thanks so much!



bootsy1 said:


> The Wagnus Sieve Sheep is made from a rare vintage copper wire from 1950, by a German company. It has 60 braided strands wrapped in a pinkish colored silk. It's tuned for a natural vinyl LP type sound and for detail, and it delivers them both in spades. Noble owners should definitely have a listen with this cable (or any Wagnus cable) if the opportunity ever presents itself.


----------



## Mimouille

I ordered the Diamond Dust for my 335. I could not bring myself to put 100k yen on a cable. For that price I can pick up an 846, or pay a large share of a P1 or a H8P. I know, kiwis and bananas but still.


----------



## flkin

Ordered a Sieve Sheep balanced with an adaptor to single ended from Haru. Instead of going with Uber for my Ref1, going to try an all copper solution. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## mochill

I want one when I get a high end iem


----------



## audionewbi

I honestly think with most IEM this has high gain and the attenuator is a must. I dont know why I have not fallen for wagnus like the rest of you, I really don't know why.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> I honestly think with most IEM this has high gain and the attenuator is a must. I dont know why I have not fallen for wagnus like the rest of you, I really don't know why.


 

 And I honestly really don't understand why you fell for the hugo LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 (I'm just teasing by the way hahaha)


----------



## audionewbi

zachchen1996 said:


> And I honestly really don't understand why you fell for the hugo LOL.
> (I'm just teasing by the way hahaha)




Lol I wish I did, I only have fallen for er4s and dita truth....

I need to burn in wagnus more.


----------



## Bootsy1

lescanadiens said:


> Hi Bootsy1,
> 
> How do you find the SIeve Sheep compared to Luna, Proton, your Bootsy1 Progress and other cables in your inventory?
> 
> ...




Hi lescanadiens,

I was able to get some background info on the Sieve Sheep and Diamond Dust from Haru today. 


Thank you for your Questions about our Cables.


"Sieve Sheep" is the flagship cable for our products. 
I started to make this cable for a professional mastering studio (the balanced XLR cable).
After that I gave it away to Ted Jensen (from Sterling Mastering).
http://wagnus.exblog.jp/14409708/

And afterwards we considered to make the portable cables, 
I made "Baby Sheep" for mini to mini cable use.
That cable was very nice, and its sounds near the Sieve Sheep.
And this cable become our best selling mini to mini cable.
This time,we thought we should drop our BEST cable in December 2014.
This is it. 

Sieve Sheep recable sounds perfect and magical for listening to music.
Warm sound like a natural vinyl records and also like a tube sound.
However the resolusion is perfect. And it is powerful and phase balance is awesome. 
Mostly, I wanted the sound of it to be natural, and the sound that I aimed for was musical and touches "your" heart.
This cable charmed many people in headphone festivals in Japan as we attached for our demo.

Cable detail is 1950s awesome Germany (copper found from Slovak Republic) 60 wires copper in each 
and silk winding insulation (this is the perfect material).
And we chose a great "blended (2 of)" solders like a magic powder for making the sound for this cable 

Also we considered how to make it,
"how to twist" 
"which side to twist, example right way or left way? how many times to twist... etc"
You can check the same wire detail at here.
http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/english/web/?wb_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwagnus.exblog.jp%2F17211456%2F&wb_lp=JAEN
Price is 100,000yen without tax and Balanced type cost 110,000yen without tax


"Diamond Dust" is the newest product that comes from Yugoslavia( "super rare" great wire).
The detail is PTFE insulation and high-purity silver plated copper with Yugoslavian industry
which was made during the cold war generation for Bulgarian and USSR Militaly specs.
The sound is bright and super clear detail sound. And phase balance is excellent, 
also mid frequency power is nice. And a bit flexible. 
However, this cable has few numbers and we distribute a type by lot and sell it.
The first lot (Phenomena) is sold out, and it will made from the second lot next time, 
and this is going to be sold out immediately now.
But the sound quality changes by the lot.
The sound of the medium- and high-frequency area is the same tendency, 
but bass sound includes a difference.
Some bottom does not appear after the second lot excessively, but plays beautiful delicate sound.

Diamond dust price is 45,000yen without tax

http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/english/web/?wb_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwagnus.exblog.jp%2F22508806%2F&wb_lp=JAEN


>The Progress Bootsy1 main points are soundstage, power(attack/response), and details right?

Exactly!


Sorry for my poor english. 

Hopefully, I can get some background info on the Progress Bootsy1 cable in the coming days. ( That was a thorough and nice reply from him in English and I'm sure it wasn't easy). 
This post is long, so I'll give some impressions on another post.


----------



## lescanadiens

@Bootsy1,
  
 Thank you for spending your time for the clarifications.
 Very thoughtful answers and structures.
  
 Really enjoy reading it and definitely will consider the Wagnus products especially the cables mentioned in the post.
  
 Want to try Sieve Sheep but synergy is the thing I am afraid of, since buying a cable with that price and then to find it is off the expectation, very hard to sell them off.
 Wish to hear more from the people that bought / order the cable so we can have more understanding and nuances.
  
 Cheers mate!


----------



## mochill

More impression on the Sieve Sheep plz


----------



## flkin

Already ordered balance version of Sieve Sheep. Will give impressions in a month after I get it. 

Haru did say I could swap it for another if I didn't like it. That's how confident he was.


----------



## audionewbi

i am interested in Sieve Sheep mini-mini.


----------



## Bootsy1

lescanadiens said:


> @Bootsy1
> ,
> 
> Thank you for spending your time for the clarifications.
> ...




My pleasure lescanadiens. I was able to get the background of the Progress Bootsy1 cable and just put all the cable descriptions together. 


Thank you for your Questions about our Cables.


"Sieve Sheep" is the flagship cable for our products.
I started to make this cable for a professional mastering studio (the balanced XLR cable).
After that I gave it away to Ted Jensen (from Sterling Mastering).
http://wagnus.exblog.jp/14409708/

And afterwards we considered to make the portable cables,
I made "Baby Sheep" for mini to mini cable use.
That cable was very nice, and its sounds near the Sieve Sheep.
And this cable become our best selling mini to mini cable.
This time,we thought we should drop our BEST cable in December 2014.
This is it.

Sieve Sheep recable sounds perfect and magical for listening to music.
Warm sound like a natural vinyl records and also like a tube sound.
However the resolusion is perfect. And it is powerful and phase balance is awesome.
Mostly, I wanted the sound of it to be natural, and the sound that I aimed for was musical and touches "your" heart.
This cable charmed many people in headphone festivals in Japan as we attached for our demo.

Cable detail is 1950s awesome Germany (copper found from Slovak Republic) 60 wires copper in each
and silk winding insulation (this is the perfect material).
And we chose a great "blended (2 of)" solders like a magic powder for making the sound for this cable 

Also we considered how to make it,
"how to twist"
"which side to twist, example right way or left way? how many times to twist... etc"
You can check the same wire detail at here.
http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/english/web/?wb_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwagnus.exblog.jp%2F17211456%2F&wb_lp=JAEN
Price is 100,000yen without tax and Balanced type cost 110,000yen without tax


"Diamond Dust" is the newest product that comes from Yugoslavia( "super rare" great wire).
The detail is PTFE insulation and high-purity silver plated copper with Yugoslavian industry
which was made during the cold war generation for Bulgarian and USSR Militaly specs.
The sound is bright and super clear detail sound. And phase balance is excellent,
also mid frequency power is nice. And a bit flexible.
However, this cable has few numbers and we distribute a type by lot and sell it.
The first lot (Phenomena) is sold out, and it will made from the second lot next time,
and this is going to be sold out immediately now.
But the sound quality changes by the lot.
The sound of the medium- and high-frequency area is the same tendency,
but bass sound includes a difference.
Some bottom does not appear after the second lot excessively, but plays beautiful delicate sound.

Diamond dust price is 45,000yen without tax

http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/english/web/?wb_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwagnus.exblog.jp%2F22508806%2F&wb_lp=JAEN

And as for Progress Bootsy1 detail is..

"Progress Bootsy1" is special custom for Boosty1. This cable made in USA,
the wire is same as Proton, but the wire size is 20AWG (Proton uses 24AWG).
Wire detail is USA military spec pure silver plated copper and best insulation PTFE-ET. 
And the perfect solder and soldering (this is most important) .
Progress Bootsy1 sounds very powerful attack response and the sound detail is amazing,
Also it has super wide range of sound stage that becuase the phase balance is perfect.
However its very stiff and large size therefore we can just make for single-ended cable.

The price is 58,000yen without tax. 

I don't want to belabor the merits of the Progress Bootsy1 cable, so I think "what he said" will suffice . I've heard all 3 cables with my Tralucent 1+2 and with the Noble K10 universal and you honestly cannot go wrong with any of these cables. All were made with a specific sound signature in mind and all 3 delivered as advertised, so it really comes down to how do you want it  ? I'm listening to the Progress Bootsy1 with the Tralucent 1+2 now, Soundstage-Soundstage-Soundstage .


----------



## Mimouille

I got my Wagnus Diamond Dust for Fitear. Looks very ergonomic. A bit concerned about the jack though...the wire is a bit lose in the jack, might add a bit of glue.


----------



## audionewbi

Congratulations.


----------



## nevin

mimouille said:


> I got my Wagnus Diamond Dust for Fitear. Looks very ergonomic. A bit concerned about the jack though...the wire is a bit lose in the jack, might add a bit of glue.


 
  
 Nice. It does look a bit lose. Mind to share your impression on using the wire?


----------



## Mimouille

I have had no time to try extensively as I am flying out tonight. Maybe more clarity and better bass control. However I am a bit disappointed in build and ergonomics at this price, as I voiced to Haru.


----------



## flkin

An interesting cable from initial impressions with my Tralucent Ref1. Will listen more before I compare it with Ref1's standard gold/silver cable. 

The Wagnus Sieve Sheep. Balance with adaptor for single ended use.


----------



## Mimouille

Great cable man!
  
 Regarding the Diamond Dust, I got used to the ergonomics, the cable quality is great, and Haru added a nice silver flake in the connector as decoration.


----------



## flkin

Yes Mimouille, I may have the same connectors - like you they have the flakes also. Gold for right and silver for left eh? No instructions but guessed right the first time around.
  
 I wonder if they also act as a RF shield of sort..?
  
 Much prefer the pliability of this copper cable over the stiff one that came with the Ref 1.


----------



## Mimouille

I think it's just decoration... Not sure


----------



## lescanadiens

Very nice looking cable!
  
 How's the sound impression? 
  
 Very interested with this cable!
  
 Quote:


flkin said:


> An interesting cable from initial impressions with my Tralucent Ref1. Will listen more before I compare it with Ref1's standard gold/silver cable.
> 
> The Wagnus Sieve Sheep. Balance with adaptor for single ended use.


----------



## flkin

Hi, Sorry for the late reply, season madness..
  
 It's still in the early stages of burn-in, Haru recommends 10 hours but in my experience it takes longer for a cable to settle down. I'm at around the 30-40 hour mark. 
  
 Early impressions compared with ref1's V2 gold/silver cable are:
  
 - copperish sound for those familiar with copper cables
 - fuller, larger image 
 - very 3D 
 - detailed
 - bass more weight and slightly fatter
  
 It's a very engaging sound and pulls at the heartstrings. I'm having an especially good time with DSD classical string music.
  
 Used the balance output of the AK240 mostly. It's definitely better than from the single ended output. To compare with the ref1 original cable, I used the Haru made connector with SS material.
  
 The cable has VentureCraft termination with a nice metal strain relief coil at the end. And the gold and silver flake decoration inside the plastic connectors are a nice touch, very classy. 
  
 The solder points are nicely done, especially for the balance connector. It's tight given the thinness of the connector. The SS material connector termination comes across as loose as there isn't a filler between the cable and the connector but looking inside it seems sturdy enough albeit astetically wanting.
  
Haru says the SS cable was originally for Pro studio audio cable (mastering studio). 
The diameter of Sieve Sheep is about 22AWG with 60 copper wires each in a silked wrap.
  
It's more flexible than the silver/gold wire and definitely more comfortable to wear and easier to store. It's surprising how important this is and until I started to use it, didn't realise what a pain the original cable was to handle. 
  

  
 The balanced connector side solder points above. Below shots of the SS material connector for single ended use.


----------



## Bootsy1

Haru debuted a new cable at the e-Earphone Portable Audio Festival last weekend. It's the Diamond Dust for JH Audio Siren Series iems. 
It might be released in spring and a special edition limited to only 5 pieces. 




Toru(Wagnus),Bootsy1,Haru(Wagnus)


----------



## Mimouille

Bootsy, you and Haru could be twins you are so alike! 

This cable must be mine fosho!


----------



## efftee

Had a Christmas present (or seven) waiting for me when I arrived in Tokyo on Boxing Day. Some reviews later...


----------



## ATSCODE

efftee said:


> Had a Christmas present (or seven) waiting for me when I arrived in Tokyo on Boxing Day. Some reviews later...


 
  




  
 Which cables did you order?


----------



## lescanadiens

Wonderful cable that you have there.
 Thank you for your impression.
  
 Really like to see the beautiful cables from Wagnus!
  
 Wondering how the vintage wire / cables vs the current top manufacturers today.
 Sometimes it is just bewildering to see whether the newer technology is just 'new', but not advancing in quality while some vintage wires could do the job (many many years ago).
 In fact, your impression shows not only the basic copper sound but also the silver sound with soundstage / 3d / detailed.
  
 Will definitely look into Wagnus in the near future!
  
 Quote:


flkin said:


> Hi, Sorry for the late reply, season madness..
> 
> It's still in the early stages of burn-in, Haru recommends 10 hours but in my experience it takes longer for a cable to settle down. I'm at around the 30-40 hour mark.
> 
> ...


----------



## lescanadiens

This is simply stunning and no Roxy replacement cables are as beautiful as this one.
 Too bad, I don't have a Roxy to find a reason to buy this cable!!
  
 Thank you Bootsy!
 Your Wagnus update is a good source of information.
  
 Wonder if you have a chance to listen to Baby Sheep mini-to-mini, so we could 'taste' the sound before we make the ultimate upgrade to Sieve Sheep cable someday.
  
 Cheers mate!
  
 Quote:


bootsy1 said:


> Haru debuted a new cable at the e-Earphone Portable Audio Festival last weekend. It's the Diamond Dust for JH Audio Siren Series iems.
> It might be released in spring and a special edition limited to only 5 pieces.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## efftee

atscode said:


> :eek:
> 
> Which cables did you order? :basshead:




A couple of Sieve Sheep, a Diamond Dust, Luna, Baby Sheep and Ice Sword ICs, Progress adaptor cable. :


----------



## Bootsy1

I've been using the Voskhod ($140) for the past 2 years now and I'll switch to either the Ice Sword($170 blue) or Progress ($170 green)(Leaning toward the Ice Sword, very detailed powerful sound and huge soundstage). Anakchan, Wagnus(Haru), & myself will meet up for dinner next month hopefully and I can A/B his cables then, and make a final decision. They both do everything the Voskhod does, but with more power, a bigger soundstage and detailing. The Ice Sword is paper clip stiff, you form it to whatever shape you want. The Baby Sheep is soft and natural sounding(it's the Sieve Sheep cable and a bit too laidback for me) and the Sputnik $150 has a flat reference type signature. The Bewo--- is mocha colored and about $90 has a smoky warm tubey signature. If these mini-cables were double price, I'd still buy them, they sound that good. I really don't wanna say which is the best, it's up to your taste/preference.

Ice Sword

Progress

Baby Sheep

Voskhod


----------



## lescanadiens

Thank you Bootsy1!
By the way, it looks like the Baby Sheep does not have the same shrink wrap / plastic coating for the iem cable and looks quite fragile.
The Ice Sword looks tough and tasty for the sound signature.


----------



## Bootsy1

lescanadiens said:


> Thank you Bootsy1!
> By the way, it looks like the Baby Sheep does not have the same shrink wrap / plastic coating for the iem cable and looks quite fragile.
> The Ice Sword looks tough and tasty for the sound signature.




The Voskhod and Baby Sheep appear to have the same wrapping and it's prone to fraying. The fraying can be aestectically unpleasant to look at after awhile, but as I mentioned above, I've been using it for 2 years on the go everyday without any issues. 
That's right lescanadiens,the Ice Sword absolutely "looks and sound THE BUSINESS".


----------



## ATSCODE

efftee said:


> A couple of Sieve Sheep, a Diamond Dust, Luna, Baby Sheep and Ice Sword ICs, Progress adaptor cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Which version of the Diamond Dust, if I may ask (eagerly awaiting your impressions, btw)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
@Bootsy1
  
 Which cable(s) from Haru's line-up do you think can match up with the uBer/uBer Too cable?
  
 And is there any IEM cable which can 'replicate' the Ice Sword's signature?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Bootsy1

@Bootsy1


Which cable(s) from Haru's line-up do you think can match up with the uBer/uBer Too cable?

And is there any IEM cable which can 'replicate' the Ice Sword's signature?

Thanks.   
[/quote]

The Progress Bootsy1 cable to both your questions. I haven't heard the Über2, so I can't say. Both the Sieve Sheep and Progress Bootsy1 cables have excellent detailing, but that's where the similarities end,the Progress Bootsy1 has a bigger soundstage and a livelier sound. When I asked Haru to make the cable for me, I told him I wanted a cable with the biggest soundstage possible,power(energy) ,and completely solid from top to bottom, Haru came back with Progress Bootsy1 instead of the Sieve Sheep. I'm not knocking the Sieve Sheep, it's one hell of a cable, I'm just telling you what happened.


----------



## efftee

atscode said:


> Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's type Anaclasis, intended for Fitear.


----------



## Mimouille

efftee said:


> A couple of Sieve Sheep, a Diamond Dust, Luna, Baby Sheep and Ice Sword ICs, Progress adaptor cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Soooo, more or less 3k$ of cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was going to complain that I did not get a nice pouch for my DD, but now I know why.


----------



## lescanadiens

The Progress and Icesword both look awesome (green and blue). Better take the green to complement your iem cable Bootsy!



bootsy1 said:


> The Voskhod and Baby Sheep appear to have the same wrapping and it's prone to fraying. The fraying can be aestectically unpleasant to look at after awhile, but as I mentioned above, I've been using it for 2 years on the go everyday without any issues.
> That's right lescanadiens,the Ice Sword absolutely "looks and sound THE BUSINESS".


----------



## Bootsy1

lescanadiens said:


> The Progress and Icesword both look awesome (green and blue). Better take the green to complement your iem cable Bootsy!




You're right, they both look and sound sweet, I don't think I could go wrong either way.


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Bootsy,

Forgot to ask the picture of the Bewo?
Do you have a picture?

Thanks


----------



## Bootsy1

lescanadiens said:


> Hi Bootsy,
> 
> Forgot to ask the picture of the Bewo?
> Do you have a picture?
> ...




Hi lescanadiens,
I messaged Haru for the actual name of the mocha "Bewo" cable, but it's going on 1:00am Tokyo time and I don't think I'll get a response tonight. Here's some pics to hold you guys over till then.


----------



## Bootsy1

Surprise surprise , just got the info from Haru, I guess he's a night owl too. Alright, and I quote

"This one is maybe "Choco Banana late' "

"It's made by 1970's east Germany wires. And I blended by vintage solders. Not much rare wire but it have bit interesting sound. "


----------



## efftee

Haha, I'm sure that wasn't the reason. 7 items without a pouch would have been mayhem to post!


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Bootsy,

Thanks! Surely Haru san has good ears for vintage wires and taste for funky names!
He makes his cables like limited edition cables for us to choose. Honestly tempted
 to get those and don't know where to start


----------



## ATSCODE

@efftee
  
 Are you ready to give brief impressions on your new toys?


----------



## efftee

atscode said:


> @efftee
> 
> 
> Are you ready to give brief impressions on your new toys?




Unfortunately, my K10 and Fitears are only expected to arrive early Feb. However, I did managed to sneak a listen to the Sieve Sheep on a borrowed 335 and all I can say for now is, it's promising!

I did play with the Baby Sheep and Ice Sword interconnects on both the AK240 and Lotoo Paw Gold with the Porta Tube and Carot One Nik-58. I can't really tell much difference between the two sonically, both I like more than the Voshkod and Himmel, but the Baby Sheep is such a joy to use, being so pliant and light, that it's my default IC now. The Ice Sword is completely befitting its name -- hard and stiff, qualities much better for something rather than cable or so my girlfriends say... 

I'll share more detailed impressions some time in Feb.


----------



## efftee

The Fitears (333 and 335) have landed! Initial impressions of the Luna on the 333, superb clarity on the mids and highs, very open sound, great sound stage, absolutely nailed the solo violin pieces though a bit bright on female vocals, especially soprano arias. Still, very impressive indeed. I thought the bass would be non-existent but not shabby at all. That is, until, I listened to the 335 on the Sieve Sheep. I can't say it loses out to the 333-Luna on clarity, it is a tad warmer, but beyond pieces demanding great mids/highs, the 335-SS is, in my opinion, quite hard to be beat on the music I listen to. I find myself listening to one more piece after another with the 335-SS, don't really want to stop haha!
  
 So far, it's just on the RWAK240 balanced out. I will test the 2 Fitears, 3 Wagnus cables (Luna, Sieve Sheep and Diamond Dust) on my other DAPs, Lotoo Paw and Tera, as well and report back later.


----------



## AnakChan

efftee said:


> The Fitears (333 and 335) have landed! Initial impressions of the Luna on the 333, superb clarity on the mids and highs, very open sound, great sound stage, absolutely nailed the solo violin pieces though a bit bright on female vocals, especially soprano arias. Still, very impressive indeed. I thought the bass would be non-existent but not shabby at all. That is, until, I listened to the 335 on the Sieve Sheep. I can't say it loses out to the 333-Luna on clarity, it is a tad warmer, but beyond pieces demanding great mids/highs, the 335-SS is, in my opinion, quite hard to be beat on the music I listen to. I find myself listening to one more piece after another with the 335-SS, don't really want to stop haha!
> 
> So far, it's just on the RWAK240 balanced out. I will test the 2 Fitears, 3 Wagnus cables (Luna, Sieve Sheep and Diamond Dust) on my other DAPs, Lotoo Paw and Tera, as well and report back later.


 
  
 Congrats!! What's 335-SS? Is this the MH335DW-SR CIEM?


----------



## ATSCODE

anakchan said:


> Congrats!! What's 335-SS? Is this the MH335DW-SR CIEM?




335 + Sieve Sheep cable


----------



## efftee

atscode said:


> 335 + Sieve Sheep cable


 
 Thank you.


----------



## ATSCODE

efftee said:


> Thank you.


 
  
 Have your customs & cables undergone significant burn-in time?


----------



## efftee

None of any significance. As I understand, BAs don't require much, if any, burn in. The cables I have played with on some demos now and then while waiting for the phones to arrive. What kind of burn in do you think I need?


----------



## ExiledHearts

hello guys i am struggling here to find the right cable for fitear parterre and my player is ak 120 II.. Which wagnus cable is good?


----------



## AnakChan

exiledhearts said:


> hello guys i am struggling here to find the right cable for fitear parterre and my player is ak 120 II.. Which wagnus cable is good?


 

 What's "wrong" with your current cable?


----------



## ExiledHearts

anakchan said:


> What's "wrong" with your current cable?


 
 hmm nothing wrong with it.. just looking for the improve sq overall by changing cable. do u have any suggestion? i cant afford sieve sheep other than that i am fine


----------



## seeteeyou

Any impressions of this ToTL ¥45,000 IC yet?
  
 http://wagnus.exblog.jp/23114100/
  
 WAGNUS. high-end mini to mini cable Diamond Dust ”Fimbul”
  
 
Diamond Dust type aenigma ×９conductors
Special twisting treatment
WAGNUS.mastering quality soldering
Oyaide P3.5G


----------



## ExiledHearts

mimouille said:


> Great cable man!
> 
> Regarding the Diamond Dust, I got used to the ergonomics, the cable quality is great, and Haru added a nice silver flake in the connector as decoration.


 

 does the silver flake for free or extra cost?


----------



## seeteeyou

Diamond Dust silver nugget costs an additional ¥3,000
  
 http://wagnus.exblog.jp/22602211/
  
 Another new product ”Sungrazer”
  
 http://wagnus.exblog.jp/23114260/


----------



## mysony1

mimouille said:


> I got my Wagnus Diamond Dust for Fitear. Looks very ergonomic. A bit concerned about the jack though...the wire is a bit lose in the jack, might add a bit of glue.




Hi Mimouille,

I would like to know for Fitear 335 you have try on the Wagnus diamond dust.

Just want to heard some comments regard this cable. Hope you don't mind to share the experience with me.

I am looking for a cable to replace 001.

Recently I just got a cable from Beat audio Primma Donna for my custom Roxanne US790. Sound amazing.

Not sure about Wagnus.


----------



## Bootsy1

Diamond Dust Fimbul mini cable- Sourced from Cold War era 1980s from either Russia or Bulgaria. Price is ¥50000. Great all rounder with a big soundstage.


----------



## Zelda

My impressions on the Moonless: *here*


----------



## Occy

I demo'd some Wagnus cables at Fujiya fest yesterday and had a short chat with Haru and Noble's Wizard. I was very impressed with build quality and sound. I have been considering either a cable upgrade for my ZX2->K10, or selling the ZX2 and getting a Chord Mojo and using my smartphone as a source. Honestly, the Diamond Dust cable paired with the ZX2/K10 proved a great bang-for-buck improvement even without the correct TRRS connector to suit the ZX2, so I've decided to go that route (with the correct connector) instead of getting the Mojo.

 TL;DR Wagnus cables are worth a serious consideration!


----------



## yanaginagi

Does anyone know any way to purchase these fabulous cables outside Japan? Are there any authorized sellers/distributors available?


----------



## boomtube

Looking for opinions...anyone pair Diamond Dust with Tralucent 1plus2? Impressions?


----------



## productred

boomtube said:


> Looking for opinions...anyone pair Diamond Dust with Tralucent 1plus2? Impressions?



Haven't paired with the 1+2 but the DD is a very revealing and transparent cable - resembles the 1+2's signature, a like-for-like combo which may sound a tad thin as a result


----------



## syakuron

Is wagnus proton a good cable? I can't find any info on it...
Trying to upgrade my pp8 cable, and would like to have more extension on highs


----------



## azabu (Apr 13, 2018)

productred said:


> Haven't paired with the 1+2 but the DD is a very revealing and transparent cable - resembles the 1+2's signature, a like-for-like combo which may sound a tad thin as a result



I was able to audition the Wagnus diamond dust with my fitear TG334. The first thing that stood out was the quality of the connectors, it's like they've been hand cast, just stunning. The DD cable is extremely transparent and suits the TG334 perfectly. Originally I was after a slightly dry sounding cable, the DD highlights (to me) that isn't the case.

The only issue is the cable is _extremely_ microphonic. If Wagnus could remove the microphonics through better insulation and braiding, it would be an easy recommendation.


----------



## azabu (Apr 13, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## choisan

read thru all 7 pages, i am also interested to look for an upgrade cable for my fitear tg335, any recommendation for vocal and music detail with clarity?


----------



## choisan (Oct 12, 2020)

is the sheep series as microphonic as silver dust as previous post mentioned?
appreciate for advice


----------



## Erfan Elahi

choisan said:


> is the sheep series as microphonic as silver dust as previous post mentioned?
> appreciate for advice


Dunno about sheeve sheep, but frosty sheep was reported for microfonics. You can confirm that from headfonia review. For me persoanlly - it wasnt noticable. Probabaly varies on IEM and source...


----------



## choisan

thanks for the comments and feedback. i may simply wait if i can try the demo first.
microphonic is something that i can't take.


----------



## NeLey169

Look cool


----------



## msiekkb

Anyone listening Crystal Lily? I very curious this cable.


----------



## Kotori (May 5, 2021)

msiekkb said:


> Anyone listening Crystal Lily? I very curious this cable.


It's late, but I tried Crystal Lily (2.5mm) with FitEar Aya. Compared to the stock cable (FitEar cable 005/3.5mm), it can bring higher resolution to Aya, the high and mid frequencies are significantly clearer and can express female vocal very well (but I believe there is also a difference between single-ended and balanced)


----------



## msiekkb

Very thanks for answer @Kotori . Higher resolution this is different SE on Balanced in Astell&Kern DAP. But express female vocal this is cable property. 

I ordered Aureole from Noble, when I get I writing a my impressions about this cable.


----------



## efftee

Nice review of the Zillion Sheep at Headfonics https://headfonics.com/wagnus-zillion-sheep-review/2/.

Wagnus breaks trend with today's cable makers, doing things quite differently from the likes of Effect Audio, Eletech, et al, twisting into a PE jacket rather than PVC braiding build, which, unfortunately, adds to microphonics. I own top end cables from EA, PW, etc, but always enjoy listening with Wagnus cables for its focus on delivering music instead of technical specifications.


----------



## msiekkb

I agree with you @efftee. I have Aureole and thinking about Crystal Lily, because sounds from Aureole to me are amazing, especially on Lime Ears Pneuma and Noble Audio Khan, because it eliminates their worst disadvantage, i.e. the withdrawn diameter, and at the same time conquers the greatest advantages of both ciem/iem. Like you said Wagnus adds to microphonics. I thinking about Crystal, because she have more flexible that Aureole.


----------



## efftee

Not sure how Haru, Toru and gang do it, 1 cable, 3 different tunings on the Zillion Sheep? NU-1 for a neutral, reference signature, NU-2 for vocals and NU-3 for bass? and to read that a seasoned veteran like Marcus from headfonics.com is as bewildered yet has confirmed that the 3 variants, despite being of the same material wire and geometry, did indeed sound different. By no means cheap, but at the current pricing of TOTL cables from the likes of EA, PW, PS, etc, I feel these Zillion Sheep represent quite good value!


----------



## msiekkb

Last time I modification my cable. This same material wire and geometry, but different solder and cable sound different, other shield material, more or less shield cable sound different too.


----------



## efftee

msiekkb said:


> Last time I modification my cable. This same material wire and geometry, but different solder and cable sound different, other shield material, more or less shield cable sound different too.


That's interesting. But I think the shield material is the same, though dyed with different color. Could solder make such a big difference and controllably tuned specifically for mids/trebles and bass separately?


----------



## msiekkb

Looks on pictures, for me there're other one layer shield. And probably like I said other solder.


----------



## cpu235

If anyone is interested in Wagnus Diamond Dust I have one for sale currently, send me a pm if interested.


----------

